# [KDE 3.4] quand est ce qu'il passe en stable

## naerex

Salut

Ca commence à faire un moment qu'il est sorti, un mois en fait. J'ai lu de long en large le tuto sur les ebuild séparés, c'est vraiment génial mais gentoo tarde à le marquer stable. Il est si buggé que ça ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## hiboo

Vu justement les changements qu'il y a eu, c'est un peu normal qui faille prendre le temps.  :Wink: 

/me is waiting too

----------

## lmarcini

Moi, je ne pouvais plus attendre  :Wink:  : je suis en train de l'emerger en ~x86...

----------

## dapsaille

Je tournes avec depuis 1 mois sans soucis :p enfin bon ca n'engage que moi et mon ~amd64 (encore merci treVoke :p )

EDIT=Lmarcini ca me fait toujours un petit pincement au coeur de revoir le logo commodore .. dommage que mon dernier contact avec celui ci sois avec des dvd vierges de ......~#[[ ... enfin bon :p mon a1200 dors dans son placard :p

----------

## naerex

Je préfère attendre qu'il soit stable, les /etc/portage/package.* me servent plutot pour du dépannage. exemple je bloque les kernels superieurs à 2.6.10 pour conserver le fonctionnement normal de mon touchpad et récement je bloquais le dernier xmms, là je l'ai debloqué et réemergé ça passe impec.

tien au passage ceux qui ont le problème de gentoolkit : euse qui se vautre. il faut mettre "egrep" au lieu de "grep" à la ligne 157 de /usr/bin/euse

----------

## naerex

Ca commence à faire vraiment long  :Mad: 

Ceux qu'ils l'ont en ~x86 ça fonctionne bien ? pas de plantage ? 

Quelqu'un pourrait nous faire un petit retour d'experience de emerge kdebase-startkde  :Laughing: 

----------

## colito

bah ça fait quelques semaines que je j'utilise kde 3.4 sans soucis majeurs...Le plus lourd consiste à trouver les bons ebuils à installer pour avoir toutes les fonctionnalités dont tu as besoin...

Pour parler comme un djeunz que je ne suis plus tout à fait, c'est trop de la balle...

Un souci cependant: j'utilise kontact/kmail comme client mail et je n'arrive pas à ouvrir les URL dans konqueror depuis kmail...si quelqu'un a un tuyau à ce sujet, ça serait vraiment cool...

Seconde remarque, tant que j'y suis: j'ai de gros soucis de perfs en activant la transparence, c'est pour tout dire pas très utilisable... je ne l'utilise donc pas... Pourtant, je pense avoir mis ce qu'il faut dans mon xorg.conf, donc là encore, si vous avez des tuyaux à ce niveau, je suis preneur...pourtant, j'ai 1 Go de ram sur une 6800GT, donc je pense pas que mon hardware soit en cause...

En tous cas, faut pas hésiter à installer kde en ~x86, j'avais d'ailleurs fait un post sur ce forum pour avoir des infos sur comment remplir automatiquement le packages.keywords, post auquel Sireyessire avait fort gentiment répondu...C'est pratique, ça évite d'avoir à y entrer à la main toute une rafale de paquetages kde-base, ce que je trouvais parfaitement insupportable.

----------

## Enlight

Quand debian passera au noyau 2.4  :Very Happy: 

Non franchement j'étais anti KDE, mais comme j'ai mis une gentoo à ma soeur et qu'elle trouvait le 3.3 de knoppix moche je lui ai mis le 3.4 et non d'un chien, je suis limite de lancer l'emerge... Je le trouve trop beau! Et ça a l'air de bien tourner.

----------

## naerex

Je l'ai testé la premiere fois avec le liveCD de kde et ensuite avec kubuntu et je suis vraiment tombé sous le charme aussi. Ca commence serieusement à devenir beau !  :Very Happy: 

Merci colito pour les infos, je vais ptet remplir le package.keyword  :Wink: 

le tuto à lire : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-split-ebuilds.xml  :Cool: Last edited by naerex on Mon Apr 25, 2005 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## colito

fais-toi du bien, tu ne le regretteras pas  :Wink: 

----------

## navidson

je tourne avec sans aucun probleme..........

juste avec audiocd:/// il veut pas lire le cd audio mais les ripper ca marche.......jai pas vraiment exploré le pq du comment

----------

## naerex

Bon ça y est j'ai blindé mon package.keywords et j'ai emergé kdebase-startkde

Par contre c'est vraiment un KDE tres minime  :Shocked: 

Il faut emerger quoi pour avoir rien que la taskbar deja ?

----------

## colito

pour ça, emerge kicker.

je te conseille aussi un emerge konqueror, ça peut servir!

pour info, j'ai enfin la transparence en hardware et ça déchire! ultra fluide, trop beau...Mac 0S est enfin et définitivement relégué à la préhistoire!

----------

## hiboo

Au fait, quel est le critere pour qu'un ebuild passe de testing a stable ? Y'a des regles, ou c'est du feeling ?

----------

## yoyo

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> Au fait, quel est le critere pour qu'un ebuild passe de testing a stable ? Y'a des regles, ou c'est du feeling ?

 Il y a des règles (of course) : je crois que c'est un certain nombre de jours sans "bug report" (à confirmer).

----------

## naerex

 *colito wrote:*   

> pour ça, emerge kicker.
> 
> je te conseille aussi un emerge konqueror, ça peut servir!
> 
> pour info, j'ai enfin la transparence en hardware et ça déchire! ultra fluide, trop beau...Mac 0S est enfin et définitivement relégué à la préhistoire!

 

Je n'voudrai pas avoir l'air chiant mais sans toi je n'aurais jamais pensé à emerger "kicker" pour avoir la taskbar, tu as fais comment pour le trouver ?

Ca va etre galère si tout les packages ont des noms aussi peu explicites.  :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

emerge -s (ou esearch) k et tu lis les descriptions, sinon le site officiel de KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

ou alors si tu ne veux pas t'embeter et limiter les problemes, emerge kdebase-meta est beaucoup plus adapté : pour un environnement kde utilisable, 99% de kdebase est indispensable, donc autant ne pas s'embeter...

----------

## naerex

Je vais plutot essayer le conseil de guilc car emerge -s k me liste 1700 packages...  :Laughing: 

Le but est quand meme d'avoir un KDE sans appli. mais là kdebase-startkde c'est un peu extreme quand meme  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## didier30

au fait comment on ajoute kde-meta au fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

```
echo "kde-base/kde-meta ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## colito

toutes façons si tu veux installer k3b (et je suppose c'est ton cas), il te fo kdebase-meta...Quitte à après désinstaller les paquetages qui te gonflent à la main, style kwallet, ou klipper...

----------

## Trevoke

C'est bien sympa KDE quand meme, j'ai presque l'impression que je vais faire un depart de fvwm (et e17)

----------

## guilc

 *colito wrote:*   

> toutes façons si tu veux installer k3b (et je suppose c'est ton cas), il te fo kdebase-meta...Quitte à après désinstaller les paquetages qui te gonflent à la main, style kwallet, ou klipper...

 

Heu.... tu tiens ça d'ou...  :Confused: 

Dans l'ebuild je lis ça : kde? ( || ( kde-base/kdesu kde-base/kdebase ) ) et ça : need-kde 3.1

Ca veut dire que k3b aura besoin de kdelibs (le need-kde) + soit kdebase (en ebuilds monolithiques), soit kdesu (en ebuild splittés)... pas besoin de kdebase-meta et il ne sera pas en dépendance... Si tu n'as pas kde avant, il choisiera kdesu puisque les ebuilds splittés sont choisis en priorité.

----------

## didier30

 *Quote:*   

> echo "kde-base/kde-meta ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

 

oui mais la emerge va raler car les dépendances seront toujours masquées vu que ce n'est pas vraiment un paquet mais un regroupement de paquets non ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## naerex

C'est une remarque que je me suis fait, pourquoi le demaskage d'une appli ne demask pas les dependances ? c'est très contraignant.  :Mad: 

----------

## didier30

pour l'instant je ré-utilise une solution pas très propre :

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde-meta

mais c'est pas terrible avec les update world  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## colito

@guilc:

bah en ce qui me concerne; quand j'ai voulu emerge k3b, il m'a forcé à installer kdebase-meta, d'ailleurs j'ai pas trop compris pourquoi k3b a besoin de kdepim ou encore klipper et ce gros caca de kate (!!!troll) pour tourner...

----------

## yoyo

 *naerex wrote:*   

> C'est une remarque que je me suis fait, pourquoi le demaskage d'une appli ne demask pas les dependances ? c'est très contraignant. 

 Tu peux te mettre en full ~x86 si tu veux ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

En fait les ebuild sont gérés a peu près indépendamment les uns des autres et les dépendances requises sont celles spécifiées par le soft lui-même; par exemple totem dans sa dernière version à besoin de : *Quote:*   

> >=dev-libs/glib-2.2
> 
>         >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.4
> 
>         >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.2
> ...

  au moins.

Hors, en stable, toutes ces dépendances sont satisfaites; pourquoi les passer en instables en risquer de tout casser ??

Tu pourrais alors dire "ok, on ne démasque que les dépendances nécessaires". Imagine le boulot que ça représente : chaque ebuild, chaque version d'ebuild dans portage serait alors influencé plus ou moins directement à chaque changement de version d'une des dépendances, à chaque nouveau bug résolu ou repporté.

Et puis certains bugs n'arrivent qu'avec une certaine combinaison de dépendances (USEflag activé ou non). Il faudrait alors gérer en plus les versions des ebuilds en fonction des useflags. On n'en sortirai pas ... ou on perdrait en réactivité (l'un des atouts de Gentoo) ...

Du coup, chaque ebuild indique quels versions sont nécessaires à son fonctionnement et c'est à toi de voir si ça vaut le coup d'installer la dernière version de python hard-masquée et buggée à mort pour jouer à ton fps préféré (exemple totalement virtuel).

----------

## ultrabug

Bon vous m'allechez la, je veux me lancer dans FVWM pour avoir un beau bureau alors avant, essayez de m'en dissuadé avec un screenshot de votre KDE plz  :Smile:  merci d'avance

----------

## hiboo

Le plus simple est d'aller sur le site officiel : http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde330shots.php

Apres, y'a les themes : http://www.kde-look.org/

----------

## Dais

euh c'est kde 3.3, pas 3.4  :Razz: 

D'ailleurs, qu'y a-t-il de SI changé que ça pour que maintenant KDE soit considéré comme "ultra-torcheux-grave-beau" ?

----------

## yoyo

 *Dais wrote:*   

> euh c'est kde 3.3, pas 3.4  

 Essaie le wiki : http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Screenshots

 *Dais wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, qu'y a-t-il de SI changé que ça pour que maintenant KDE soit considéré comme "ultra-torcheux-grave-beau" ?

 Ben moi je ne vois pas grand chose de plus sur les screenshots (pas testé); peut-être est-il plus réactif même avec des effets graphiques ??

----------

## ultrabug

Ok merci  :Smile: 

Bon... a moi FVWM :p

----------

## colito

@ yoyo: bah je suis pas forcément ultra-objectif vu que j'aime bien kde, mais déjà, ce qui change, c'est la gestion des paquets: tu n'installes plus que ce que tu veux et plus 10000 co***ries inutiles, il est maintenant suffisament léger pour ne plus rebuter par sa lourdeur. 

Pis en plus, il gère la vraie transparence en natif (dumoins avec carte nvidia), et ça ça déchire grave, si je puis me permettre l'expression...

Mais bon, tu vois, c'est pas super objectif...et puis karamba, je trouve à titre perso que c'est vachement plus pratique que gdesklets, dans la mesure où tu peux vraiment tout configurer à la main, contrairement à ce dernier...

colito root # emerge unmerge kdeprintfax

enfin bon, chacun voit midi à s porte, mais j'avoue qu'à  titre personnel, j'ai choisi de ne plus me prendre la tête pendant des semaines pour config un gestionnaire de fenêtres qui me prendra à peine quelques Mo de moins de Ram que kde...

----------

## didier30

Pour ceux qui veulent essayer voici la liste pour le fichier /etc/portage/packages.keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/arts ~x86
> 
> kde-base/kdelibs ~x86
> ...

 Last edited by didier30 on Tue Apr 26, 2005 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dais

ou comment faire peur  :Razz:  Surtout que dans cette liste il y a autant le cas des ebuilds séparés que le cas des meta-ebuilds.

colito: en natif tu veux dire via l'extension de Xorg ou bien comme e17 ?

----------

## didier30

toutes mes excuses mais il y avait trois lignes qui posaient problème mais j'ai re-éditer le post et il marche

pour ceux qui veulent installer tout KDE il faut aussi rajouter

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/kde-meta ~x86
> 
> 

 

----------

## Delvin

J'aimerais bien essayer ce kde mais j'ai deja le 3.3 d'installé avec les ebuilds monolithiques installées ainsi que leurs dependances, ma question : si j'emerge le 3.4, est ce que le 3.3 va etre desinstallé?

(pour au final se retrouver avec un systéme relativement propre?)

----------

## naerex

Bon j'ai emergé tout ce dont j'ai besoin, je me sens tres à l'aise. Mon menu est très clair pas d'applis partout, juste ce dont j'ai besoin. J'ai installé un theme KDM qui tUUUUUe http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=21805

et aussi ce theme de curseur http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19506

Par contre bug étrange, la moindre action sous KDE cause un blanc quand j'écoute un mp3, j'ai compilé kde sans Arts, j'utilise Alsa, j'ai essayé different reglages tampon avec Mplayer et xmms mais le problème ne part pas.

Le seul inconvenient* de KDE n'est plus, alors à vos emerge**  :Wink: 

*Trop lourd.

**Attention nécessite une edition de package.keywords fastidieuse.

 :Mr. Green: Last edited by naerex on Tue Apr 26, 2005 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didier30

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> si j'emerge le 3.4, est ce que le 3.3 va etre desinstallé? 
> 
> 

 

c'est pas sur vu que ce n'est pas les mêmes noms de paquets

la il faudrait la réponse d'un spécialiste  :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

Non, que tu installe kde 3.4 avec les ebuilds monolithiques ou splittés, kde 3.3 ne sera pas déinstallé. En effet, il est dans un nouveau "slot", donc les deux version vbont pouvoir marcher en parallèle.

----------

## colito

@ DAIS: Bah je sais pas comment ça marche sous e17, mais là, c'est un outil kde qui s'appelle kompmgr si j'ai bonne mémoire...ça doit être dérivé de xcompmgr...

il y a juste à atciver les extensions composites dans ton xorg.conf et pis à rajouter ça:

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite"      "Enable"

        Option "RENDER"         "Enable"

EndSection

...

Section "Device"

     .....

    Driver      "nvidia"

    .....

    Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"     "True"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"    

EndSection

```

Et pis tu vas dans centre de controle kde-->Bureau-->comportement des fenetres-->onglet transparence 

et là tu te gaves jusqu'aux oreilles  :Smile: )

fo quand même redémarrer pour prendre tout ça en compte...

apparemment ça marche qu'avec les cartes nvidia et drivers 6629 (pas les 71xx) d'après ce que j'ai pu lire...

En tous les cas c'est ultra fluide et que du bonheur...

Enjoy!!!

----------

## Dais

colito: ok donc il se sert bien de xcompmgr, c'est ce que je voulais savoir :p

----------

## bosozoku

Petite question : si je fais emerge kdebase-meta kdenetwork-meta, est ce que je pourrais désinstaller séparement certains ebuilds séparés ?

Je prend au hasard : kmail (je veux le garder mais j'ai pris le nom au hasrad). Si je fais emerge -C kmail, a la mise à jour de kde-meta il réinstallera pas kmail si ?

Enfin je veux dire quand on installe kde-meta, ca installe pleins d'ebuilds qui sont pris en compte ou alors kde-meta est un meta ebuild ?

----------

## naerex

ça va re-emerger kmail

test le simplement en tapant ca:

```
emerge -C kmail

emerge kdenetwork-meta -p
```

il te mettra kmail dans la liste.

en fait l'ideal est de faire à la base:

```
emerge --oneshot kdenetwork-meta
```

----------

## yoyo

@naerex : ben en fait le sens de la question n'est pas celui là ... Mais c'est vrai que c'est vraiment pas super clair ...  :Twisted Evil: 

En fait, bosozoku voudrait savoir si emerger kdenetwork-meta ajoute kdenetwork-meta au fichier world ou alors uniquement ses dépendances (auquel cas un "emerge -C kmail" le supprimerait du world et au "emerge  world" suivant il ne sera pas réinstallé).

J'ai regardé rapidos les meta-build kde et ce ne sont que des successions de dépendances (logique). Du coup, je ne pense pas que chaque dépendance est inscrite dans le fichier "world" et que par conséquent il est impossible de supprimer une partie du meta-package sans la voir réapparaître à l'"emerge -D suivant".

Cependant, les dépendances sont inclues de la façon suivante "$(deprange $PV $MAXKDEVER kde-base/kdebase-startkde)" et je ne traduis pas correctement cette variable (le deprange me de(p)range   :Laughing:  ) ...

Dans tout les cas, il est possible de :

- soit se créer son propre méta dans "/usr/local" en incluant que ce dont on a besoin

- soit d'injecter les dépendances dont on n'a pas besoin (fichier "package.provided")

----------

## bosozoku

Merci Yoyo tu as très bien compris ce que je voulais.

Bon franchement je crois que je vais installer kde3.4 avec les ebuilds monolythiques.

Pourquoi ? Parce que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas installé de kde et que je connais pas le nom des applis (à part les classiques bien sur). Vous allez me dire oui mais ya kdebase-meta par exemple et moi je vais dire oui mais j'ai pas envie de me casser les c******* à faire mon package.keywords alors que je pourrais même pas supprimer les paquets dont j'ai pas besoin (autrement dit ca reviendra au même qu'avec les monolytiques mais avec de la depense de clavier inutile). Enfin si je pourrais les supprimer mais ils seront remis à la mise a jour du meta (merci yoyo).

Par contre quand tout ça passera en stable et que je connaitrais un peu mieux kde bah la je passerai aux ebuilds séparés  :Smile: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bon en fait je reviens sur ma décision. Depuis ce matin que je réinstalle gentoo je commence à en avoir marre alors je me suis dis que je tiendrais pas toute la compile de kde (même si je mets pas tout, les monolythiques c'est long...). 

Doooonc j'ai juste fais un emerge  kdebase-startkde konqueror  :Smile: 

On verra bien ce que ça donne. Par contre j'ai cru entendre qu'avec ça j'aurais pas la barre des taches ?! De toutes façons je verrais bien.

----------

## didier30

mise à part que l'ordi reste allumé en permanence, je travaille normalement avec (même si le rendu d'image de synthèse est plus long) donc peu importe le temps de compile (36 heures sur mon portable)

au fait un petit rajout pour le fichier package.keyword

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/akregator ~x86
> 
> kde-base/konq-plugins ~x86
> ...

 

----------

## zdra

J'avoue que je comprends pas bien la réactivité des developpeurs pour gnome-2.10 et kde-3.4. gnome est encore en hardmasqué, hors je l'utilise depuis sa release et ça pose pas de probleme. kde-3.4 je l'ai installé aussi, il marche bien, mais je l'utilise pas beaucoup donc je peux pas dire si c réellement stable.

Pour gnome, voici les bugs qui bloquent le démasquage: https://bugs.gentoo.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=84701

pour la plupart les bugs restant sont corrigé ou pas grave. Je comprends pas que gnome soit toujours pas passé stable. Pour kde je trouve pas de bug qui reprend les problemes qui empechent le passage stable.

Sinon le passage d'un paquet en stable n'est pas automatisé (je crois) sous gentoo, chaque developpeur responsable le fait au feeling en fonction des bugs posté. Debian nous prouve que les systemes automatique et les regles stricte ça marche pas.... j'avais entendu ya 2ans que Sarge serait bientot prete ??

----------

## bosozoku

Je suis un peu de ton avis mais  à mon avis il faut essayer d'imaginer la charge de travail qu'ils doivent accomplir. Faut pas non plus oublier qu'on tourne sur quelque chose codé de A à Z de façon bénévole... Oui c'est vrai ils mettent vraiment longtemps la et c'est dommage mais on peut pas leur cracher dessus ce serait un manque de respect.

Je voulais garder ma gentoo tout en stable mais c'est pas possible quand on voit justement kde3.4 ou gnome2.10. Par contre attention au troll qui se cache dans ce post  :Wink: 

----------

## hiboo

je viens d'essayer de mettre kde3.4

j'ai commencé à faire mumuse avec les transparences : c'est vraiment génialement inutile ! bref, j'adore. Puis paf, le serveur X a planté...

----------

## zdra

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> Puis paf, le serveur X a planté...

 

fallait pas s'attendre à autre chose  :Wink:  Moi il plante aussi assé régulierement avec cette transparence... vivement que tout ça se stabilise, ça va arriver sans doutes avec la prochaine version de Xorg qui va pas tarder à en juger aux ebuild de beta qui sont déjà dispo.

----------

## cylgalad

Hors != or (mais ou et donc or ni car....)

asseZ avec un Z comme dans Zorro

Personnellement j'aimerais bien que la version "monolithique" passe en stable, je n'ai pas l'intention de migrer vers les ebuilds séparés.

----------

## bosozoku

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement j'aimerais bien que la version "monolithique" passe en stable, je n'ai pas l'intention de migrer vers les ebuilds séparés.

 

Je pense que tu devrais car pour kde4.0 (bon ok c'est pas pour tout de suite) les ebuilds monolytiques n'existeront plus donc autant se mettre aux ebuilds séparés tout de suite.

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *cylgalad wrote:*   
> 
> Personnellement j'aimerais bien que la version "monolithique" passe en stable, je n'ai pas l'intention de migrer vers les ebuilds séparés. 
> 
> Je pense que tu devrais car pour kde4.0 (bon ok c'est pas pour tout de suite) les ebuilds monolytiques n'existeront plus donc autant se mettre aux ebuilds séparés tout de suite.

 

Bah si tu veux un envirronement ultra complet, non. Car tu reduis ton temps de compile de 20 à 30%.

----------

## cylgalad

Il faut arrêter de faire des plans sur la comète kde 4, on n'y est pas encore ! Et quand on y sera il sera bien temps de "migrer".

Pour moi les ebuilds séparés vont surtout permettre de rendre la transition moins douloureuse vu que pas mal de problèmes spécifiques auront déjà été corrigés.

De plus je ne suis pas un grand fan de la séparation, c'est déjà assez le bordel avec gnome et ses 50.000 paquets  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

C'est bien pour ça que j'ai précisé qu'on y était pas encore  :Wink: 

Moui pour gnome, m'enfin il est un peu spécial dans son cas... Pour kde je suis d'accord qu'a l'installation des ebuilds séparés ça mette plus de temps si tu veux un truc complet mais si tu veux juste ce dont tu as envie (comme moi) bah les ebuilds séparés sont franchement mieux ! emerge kdebase-meta && emerge cequetuveuxaprès

----------

## zdra

En meme temps si t'as pas le temps t'install pas une gentoo... apt-get est tellement plus rapide...

----------

## bosozoku

C'est pour moi ? Heu... j'ai pas parlé de temps la j'ai parlé de personnalisation ça me fait chier (oui faut bien le dire) d'avoir 300paquets alors que j'en utiliserais que 100. Voila le grand intérêt que je trouve aux ebuilds séparés. Pour le gain de temps à la limite on s'en fout (d'ailleurs l'installation des ebuilds séparés est plus longue que les monolythiques si on prend les meta) puisque comme tu l'as dit,si  on est impatient on choisit pas gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Non ça devait être pour moi.

Ben je parlais comme dit de l'install pour ma frangine, histoire qu'elle ait un max de trucs sous la main direct j'ai fait emerge kde. L'équivalent avec les ebuilds séparés aurait pris 20 à 30% de temps en plus selon la doc; donc j'allais pas me priver.

----------

## Enlight

Bon ben pour tous ceux qui se demandent encore comme le passage de ~arch à arch se fait, et selon quel critères, voici un petit résumé trouvé sur la page de ciaranm (dev Sparc, MIPS, Vim, Fluxbox). 

 *Quote:*   

> === Moving an Ebuild from ~arch to arch
> 
> DO NOT EVER MARK A PACKAGE STABLE on any arch on which you haven't
> 
> tested. If you want to get an ebuild moved to stable, file a bug for the
> ...

 

----------

## bosozoku

J'espère que c'est une petite touche d'humour puor la deuxième solution car ça fait pas très professionel.

Faut envoyer un rapport de bug signalant que kde 3.4 est stable alors ?

----------

## Enlight

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'espère que c'est une petite touche d'humour puor la deuxième solution car ça fait pas très professionel.
> 
> Faut envoyer un rapport de bug signalant que kde 3.4 est stable alors ?

 

Il y'a de l'humour mais aussi du vrai pour qu'il l'ait dit (ciaranm est assez caustique dans ses interventions). Par contre c'est un mail envoyé sur la mailing liste des devs donc non, nous on a qu'à attendre gentiment. 

Le poste global était bien sûr plus long et étoffé et donnait des directives/conseils aux dévellopeurs qui suivent certains paquets et aux dévellopeurs d'architectures pour collaborer sur le marquage des keywords ~arch et arch.

Le principe étant donc que soit le dev responsable du paquet demande au dévellopeur d'architecture le marquage "stable", soit si l'initiative vien d'un dévellopeur d'architecture, celui-ci doit consulter le mainteneur du paquet, mais pas forcément suivre son avis.

----------

## HiSoKa

dites, comment fait-on pour supprimer le meta-package kde?

----------

## bosozoku

Bein si tu as installé kde-meta je suppose que ton package.keywords est bien fournit.

Tu désinstalles un par un tous les paquets que tu as rajouté à ce fichier pour kde-meta  car si tu fais juste emerge -C kde-meta toutes les dépendances resteront installées. Tu devrais faire un script pour automatiser tout ça, ça doit être plutot simple vu que tous les paquets de kde-meta commencent par kde-base/* kde-quelquechose/*

----------

## didier30

et lorsque kde 3.4 sera en stable comment virer le 3.3.2 ?

----------

## HiSoKa

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bein si tu as installé kde-meta je suppose que ton package.keywords est bien fournit.
> 
> Tu désinstalles un par un tous les paquets que tu as rajouté à ce fichier pour kde-meta  car si tu fais juste emerge -C kde-meta toutes les dépendances resteront installées. Tu devrais faire un script pour automatiser tout ça, ça doit être plutot simple vu que tous les paquets de kde-meta commencent par kde-base/* kde-quelquechose/*

 

pour le moment j'ai juste kde 3.3 dans pas de package.keyword  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## naerex

D'ailleurs y a t'il un mail ou quelque chose pour donner ses résultats de stabilité ? J'utilise depuis plus d'un mois kde 3.4 autant que ca serve de preuve de fiabilité pour les dev gentoo.

----------

## bosozoku

 *naerex wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs y a t'il un mail ou quelque chose pour donner ses résultats de stabilité ? J'utilise depuis plus d'un mois kde 3.4 autant que ca serve de preuve de fiabilité pour les dev gentoo.

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## Dais

Le gros intérêt selon moi des ebuilds séparés (à part le "J'installe uniquement ce que je veux") c'est bien de pas devoir recompiler un meta-package entier pour un bug de kcalc par exemple .. mais juste celui de kcalc. Légèrement plus rapide  :Razz:  Et pas à attendre 100 ans qu'il y ait une bonne dose de bugfixes pour les avoir.

----------

## naerex

Trop marrant ton avatar  :Very Happy: 

Sinon oui c'est un des gros avantages qu'apportent les ebuilds séparés. J'ai recompilé kopete récement, en 5 minutes c'etait reglé  :Wink: 

----------

